# K2 thraxis 2020 v 2021



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Get the older ones and save the money.

It's an odd choice for someone that says they don't want something super stiff though since they're stuff freeride boots.

Lower on the flex spectrum in the 6-8 range would be things like the ride lasso. People seem to like the TM2 but I don't know if you will with narrow feet. Burton swath. There's also dc with the t rice and the Shuksan. Vans has a few options too. Basically everyone has a stiffer than med flex double boa boot. 

Have you tried any of these on?

I thought I would love the thraxis but got one in my size finally and the boa skeleton created pressure points when tightened enough. They were really freaking stiff though!

I have the ride lasso boots I'll probably be using for the next little while.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Really the best boot is the one that fits your foot the best. I think I've heard Flow boots are good for narrow feet, but I'm no bootfitter. I usually chase the deals when it comes to getting this year or last year's gear myself. I'd go for the 2020 unless they completely changed the boot in 2021 and it fit better or something. If you can't try on boots, try to order them from somewhere with a generous return policy.


----------



## prowler13 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thats the main issue...Burtons I can try on, and some other brands that they have locally...but no luck on K2. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

I really tried to like the k2 thraxis this season. He heal grip is perfect and they are super stiff and rigid. Unfortunately I got some really bad pressure points around the ankles. So bad I couldn’t even try to break the boots in on the slopes.

So I got a pair of burton ion boa instead. Much more comfortable, but not as stiff and the heel grip is fine but not perfect. So far I ridden them for one full day which resulted in a lot of pain in my back foot. Not sure why but I will go at it again. For now I had to ride my worn in and super comfortable nitro select for the second day. The nitro select is a perfect fit for me but I hate the TLS lacing system. I dream about a nitro select triple boa...

I have pretty narrow feet.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd live with a lacing system i didn't like if the boots fit well. I had the exact same issue with the thraxis. I could have written everything you said about it. They're being returned right now. And yeah make sure that the place you buy from has a generous return policy. I got shafted with the return shipping. Ugh.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I'd live with a lacing system i didn't like if the boots fit well. I had the exact same issue with the thraxis. I could have written everything you said about it. They're being returned right now. And yeah make sure that the place you buy from has a generous return policy. I got shafted with the return shipping. Ugh.


yeah, if the burtons don’t work out I may have to stick with nitro. The problem with the tls lacing is that it doesn’t lock the laces properly. Standard laces usually work fins but now I want boa because I’m old and lazy. Nitro offer boa on other boots but they have crappy soft outsoles partly that won’t grip on rocky ridges etc when hiking.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

2021 Thraxis looks to be essentially the same as last years, except different colorway and labels. Last year they switched to H4 boa and from the stock pictures the conda dial is different. Intuition liner with spaceheater, endo construction, Vibram outsole all carried over.


----------

